

2010 Nobel Prize in Chemistry Awarded for New Ways of Linking Carbon Atoms - razin
http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/chemistry/laureates/2010/

======
ritonlajoie
So, I guess that makes 2 prize this year awarded to carbon-atoms related
discoveries !!

~~~
roadnottaken
All of the medicine prizes (and most of the chemistry prizes are related to
carbon-atoms :)

